# VB6 DBGrid Question



## nczman (Dec 12, 2000)

I am working with a database that one of the fields is a check box. I am using VB6's dbgrid to present it to the user. I am wanting them to select several records using the check box but dbgrid shows this as a 0 or -1.

Any ideas on how I can have Dbgrid show it as a check box instead of 0 or -1??

Thanks


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

I've faced a similar dilemma before. Unfortunately I don't know of any direct way to do it either. The best I could find would be to create an Active X control that contains a check box and as many text boxes as you need then use it with the Data Repeater control. This would be similar to Continuous Forms in Access. 

A pain in the neck but the only way that I know of. If you find a better way let me know. I could use it too.

Good Luck!


----------



## nczman (Dec 12, 2000)

ok thanks


----------

